# The Massive Road Trip



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Okay,

I'm going on a road trip to west AB and British Columbia, sometime this winter.

My friend has asked if we could see Banff or Lake Louise, Vancouver, Whistler, Victoria and we'll probably stop in Kamloops.

What's the best way to accomplish this? Go straight to Whistler, Vancouver, Victoria then see Lake Louise on the way back? It's only a few hours from Calgary to Lake Louise. I was thinking, maybe see it on the way back to avoid having to spend two nights midway (that is, drive straight to Vancouver from Calgary, then on the way home, drive from Vancouver to Lake Louise?

Any suggestions? I'm looking forward to spending some time with my friend (maybe not 10 days, but we'll have plenty of alone time when we're not driving and my little brother lives in Victoria, so he'll show us around town). If I could keep the trip down to 8 days, I can better afford it.

Tom


----------



## Zakk (Aug 4, 2011)

Doesn't look like anybody here has the slightest idea, but being a road warrior myself I'm interested in knowing how the drive turns out. Good luck.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've loved extended road trips (by car/truck) pretty much all of my adult life. The excitement of being on the road; the planned and unplanned destinations for each day's travels; you just cannot fully appreciate the immensity of the geography and opportunity encased by these great nations of ours (fill in the name, as appropriate), until you have seem them/it through the windshield of our own vehicles! Not to derail the thread, but i wonder how many of our membership have driven the length of the old/historic Route 66? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Zakk (Aug 4, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> I've loved extended road trips (by car/truck) pretty much all of my adult life. The excitement of being on the road; the planned and unplanned destinations for each day's travels; you just cannot fully appreciate the immensity of the geography and opportunity encased by these great nations of ours (fill in the name, as appropriate), until you have seem them/it through the windshield of our own vehicles! Not to derail the thread, but i wonder how many of our membership have driven the length of the old/historic Route 66? :icon_scratch:


Well, better to let the thread derail than let it die a slow death. But I feel like you've taken the words right out of my mouth. There's nothing like driving the nation's highways with no planned destination in mind. It's all about the journey, not the destination


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I probably should mention that this trip has been put off till at least Summer 2014.

I sure enjoy driving to the mountains or badlands, but 12 hours a day is a bit much for me, in my old Jeep. I've talked it over with my buddy and we'll probably fly to Vancouver.

Tom


----------

